# How do I set up my Home Theater so that the TV's sound always comes from it?



## avsusername

I'm completely new to this. I have an LG home theater system with blu-ray. How do I set it up so my TV always plays sound from this instead, even when I play DVDs from my older player? Is 1 hdmi cable attached to my HDTV good enough to do this, or do I need something else. The Blu-Ray Home Theater system only has 1 HDMI output. I don't have an HDMI cable (it's on order) so I can't test it.


----------



## Otto Pylot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsusername*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-...sound-always-comes-from-it/0_20#post_22128724
> 
> 
> I'm completely new to this. I have an LG home theater system with blu-ray. How do I set it up so my TV always plays sound from this instead, even when I play DVDs from my older player? Is 1 hdmi cable attached to my HDTV good enough to do this, or do I need something else. The Blu-Ray Home Theater system only has 1 HDMI output. I don't have an HDMI cable (it's on order) so I can't test it.



To always play audio from your HTiB, you need to connect the HDMI out from the LG HTiB to the tv. That way, when you watch BD/DVDs the audio will be heard thru the the LG and the video will be passed to the tv. Just make sure the tv audio is off or you may get echoing. To watch tv only but hear the audio thru your LG HTiB, you'll have to connect the optical out of the tv to the optical in of the LG. Just keep in mind which input you want to use and select that on the LG. I have a separate BD player for my HTS system but the connections are basically the same. HDMI In from my various devices to the AVR, one HDMI out to the tv, and an optical out from the tv to the AVR for watching tv only.


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-theater-so-that-the-tvs-sound-always-comes-from-it#post_22129375
> 
> 
> To always play audio from your HTiB, you need to connect the HDMI out from the LG HTiB to the tv. That way, when you watch BD/DVDs the audio will be heard thru the the LG and the video will be passed to the tv. Just make sure the tv audio is off or you may get echoing. To watch tv only but hear the audio thru your LG HTiB, you'll have to connect the optical out of the tv to the optical in of the LG. Just keep in mind which input you want to use and select that on the LG. I have a separate BD player for my HTS system but the connections are basically the same. HDMI In from my various devices to the AVR, one HDMI out to the tv, and an optical out from the tv to the AVR for watching tv only.



My HTIB only has one HDMI out, which will have to go to the TV for watching DVDs. If I have the HTIB set to optical all the time, that will be okay for watching DVDs, and TV channels, right? Will it also work for an additional DVD player which will only be hooked up to the TV?


----------



## Otto Pylot

My AVR has only one HDMI out which just sends the video signal (from the BD player or the AppleTV2). The optical out is for broadcast tv only. TV for us is OTA only so I use the optical out from the tv to send the DD 5.1 audio from the ATSC tuner to the HTS. You have to be able to pick the input you want to watch on your AVR. For example, my AVR has 4 High Speed HDMI inputs and one HIgh Speed HDMI output. The optical input on the AVR is for the tv only if I am pushing audio out from the ATSC tuner (which I am). The tv audio is always turned off on the tv. If I want to watch a DVD, I select Input 1 on the AVR and the audio/video signal is sent from the BD player to the AVR via HDMI, with the video signal going to the tv via the HDMI out. If I want to use the AppleTV2, I select input 2 on the AVR and the sequence is the same. Watching tv, the audio source is the tv and in that case, the audio goes to the AVR via the optical cable. In your case, the built-in DVD player should send the audio to the AVR and video to the tv. If you use your tv's ATSC tuner for tv, then the audio for tv will go to the AVR via the optical. It's basically the same thing. If you want to connect another DVD player to your HTiB, just use another open HDMI input on your AVR and select the input source. You can send the audio signal via HDMI thru the tv and out the optical but the best you will probably get is multi-channel stereo depending on what your tv can do. You can not send dts-MA or DolbyTrueHD audio thru the optical cable.


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-theater-so-that-the-tvs-sound-always-comes-from-it#post_22130396
> 
> 
> My AVR has only one HDMI out which just sends the video signal (from the BD player or the AppleTV2). The optical out is for broadcast tv only. TV for us is OTA only so I use the optical out from the tv to send the DD 5.1 audio from the ATSC tuner to the HTS. You have to be able to pick the input you want to watch on your AVR. For example, my AVR has 4 High Speed HDMI inputs and one HIgh Speed HDMI output. The optical input on the AVR is for the tv only if I am pushing audio out from the ATSC tuner (which I am). The tv audio is always turned off on the tv. If I want to watch a DVD, I select Input 1 on the AVR and the audio/video signal is sent from the BD player to the AVR via HDMI, with the video signal going to the tv via the HDMI out. If I want to use the AppleTV2, I select input 2 on the AVR and the sequence is the same. Watching tv, the audio source is the tv and in that case, the audio goes to the AVR via the optical cable. In your case, the built-in DVD player should send the audio to the AVR and video to the tv. If you use your tv's ATSC tuner for tv, then the audio for tv will go to the AVR via the optical. It's basically the same thing. If you want to connect another DVD player to your HTiB, just use another open HDMI input on your AVR and select the input source. You can send the audio signal via HDMI thru the tv and out the optical but the best you will probably get is multi-channel stereo depending on what your tv can do. You can not send dts-MA or DolbyTrueHD audio thru the optical cable.



My HTIB does not have any HDMI inputs, only 1 AUX (L/R) input and 1 optical input, along with the HDMI out.


----------



## Otto Pylot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsusername*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-...sound-always-comes-from-it/0_20#post_22130460
> 
> 
> My HTIB does not have any HDMI inputs, only 1 AUX (L/R) input and 1 optical input, along with the HDMI out.



Well, that being the case then your options are limited somewhat. The HDMI cable will send the video to your tv when you play BD/DVDs and the audio will go thru the AVR. As far as watching tv goes, just connect your tv cable to the TV/Coax input of your tv and the optical out from the tv to the AVR (and turn off the sound on the tv). The ATSC tuner of the tv (assuming it has one) will send DD 5.1 (if present) to the AVR and you will get 5.1 or whatever the station is broadcasting.


----------



## BIslander

As Otto Pylot suggested, send the audio from the TV to the HTIB using an optical cable. Check the TV manual to see whether there are any settings required to enable the audio output or to silence the TV speakers. Nearly all modern TVs will send DD 5.1 to an AVR on channels that have it, provided the source is the set's internal tuner. The DVD is another matter. Most TVs will only pass stereo from devices attached using HDMI. So, you probably won't get DD 5.1 or DTS when you play discs on your older player. But, BD players can be used for DVDs. So, why are bothering with a DVD player? If you really need it for some reason, you can only get true surround sound by running an optical cable from the player directly to the TV. Since your HTIB only has one digital input, you would need to plug and unplug the cables when switching sources or you would need to get an optical switch.


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-theater-so-that-the-tvs-sound-always-comes-from-it#post_22131185
> 
> 
> As Otto Pylot suggested, send the audio from the TV to the HTIB using an optical cable. Check the TV manual to see whether there are any settings required to enable the audio output or to silence the TV speakers. Nearly all modern TVs will send DD 5.1 to an AVR on channels that have it, provided the source is the set's internal tuner. The DVD is another matter. Most TVs will only pass stereo from devices attached using HDMI. So, you probably won't get DD 5.1 or DTS when you play discs on your older player. But, BD players can be used for DVDs. So, why are bothering with a DVD player? If you really need it for some reason, you can only get true surround sound by running an optical cable from the player directly to the TV. Since your HTIB only has one digital input, you would need to plug and unplug the cables when switching sources or you would need to get an optical switch.



Why I would be switching is because the older player is also a recorder that records live TV as well. It does not have an optical port, only a coaxial audio port, which I don't understand because I don't see any kind of coaxial digital audio on either the TV or the receiver.


----------



## Otto Pylot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsusername*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-...sound-always-comes-from-it/0_20#post_22131474
> 
> 
> Why I would be switching is because the older player is also a recorder that records live TV as well. It does not have an optical port, only a coaxial audio port, which I don't understand because I don't see any kind of coaxial digital audio on either the TV or the receiver.



Is the older DVD player a DVR? If not, then you won't be able to record much as most signals are digital now and a non-DVR won't be able to record them. What kind of tv do you have?


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-theater-so-that-the-tvs-sound-always-comes-from-it#post_22131763
> 
> 
> Is the older DVD player a DVR? If not, then you won't be able to record much as most signals are digital now and a non-DVR won't be able to record them. What kind of tv do you have?



It's a Magnavox HDD recorder with digital tuner and 47" LG LED HDTV 47LM7600. I was thinking I could hook up the Mag recorder via HDMI to the TV and the TV via HDMI (audio return) to the Home Theater System. Then the TV would use the Home Theater speakers for both, right?


----------



## Otto Pylot

I believe for you to record tv with the Magnavox you'll have use the digital tuner of the Magnavox as your source (not the tv) and then connect that to the LG via HDMI as you stated. But you said that your AVR doesn't have any HDMI inputs, only a single HMDI output, so you can't connect that to the LG unless both the LG and the AVR have ARC (Audio Return Channel). For example, my AVR is ARC capable but my LG is not, so the HDMI output on the AVR is uni-directional. IOW, from the AVR to the LG only, which is fine for us. It seems to me that the easiest way to do what you want to do is buy another receiver or HTiB (preferably without a built-in BD/DVD player) that has multiple HDMI inputs. That makes life so much easier. However, replacing your existing HTS is an expensive proposition.


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-theater-so-that-the-tvs-sound-always-comes-from-it#post_22132444
> 
> 
> I believe for you to record tv with the Magnavox you'll have use the digital tuner of the Magnavox as your source (not the tv) and then connect that to the LG via HDMI as you stated. But you said that your AVR doesn't have any HDMI inputs, only a single HMDI output, so you can't connect that to the LG unless both the LG and the AVR have ARC (Audio Return Channel). For example, my AVR is ARC capable but my LG is not, so the HDMI output on the AVR is uni-directional. IOW, from the AVR to the LG only, which is fine for us. It seems to me that the easiest way to do what you want to do is buy another receiver or HTiB (preferably without a built-in BD/DVD player) that has multiple HDMI inputs. That makes life so much easier. However, replacing your existing HTS is an expensive proposition.



My LG TV has audio return via 1 HDMI port, and the HTIB says it's compatible with ARC. So, does that sound like I will be OK the way I mentioned hooking things up? Will I get 5.1 audio with my DVD recorder that way? HDMI from recorder to TV--then HDMI (ARC) from HTIB to TV.


I think that will work, but just in case there's also an optical hookup option for the TV and HTIB, in case that makes any difference. It's just that HDMI to the TV is practically the only option for the recorder.


Basically what I'm trying to find out is if there's any way to get 5.1 surround from my recorder if I only have it hooked into the TV with HDMI. I can have the TV hooked up to the HTIB with ARC or optical, whichever is better for that.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Hmmm, if your HTiB and LG tv are both ARC capable, and you configure them correctly, then audio return should work fine. However, whether you can push audio to the HTiB via HDMI from an external source (second DVD player) I don't know. I would think not because I doubt if the LG can "pass thru", unchanged, the external ATSC tuner's audio thru the ARC capable connection to the AVR and keep it 5.1. Your best bet is still the optical out. Unless you run optical out from the external DVD player directly to the AVR, but that may result in sync issues. Some tv's can pass 5.1 thru the optical port but not many and I don't think the LG can but I don't know for sure. But doing that pretty much eliminates you from using the internal ATSC tuner of the LG, unless you want to be swapping cables around.


----------



## avsusername

Thanks everyone for trying to help me out, and especially thanks to Otto Pylot for the time spent in trying to help me out here. It's confusing to me because it's something I've never worked with before, but I will have to play around with the settings, cables and setup and see if it'll work out. Sometimes experimenting is the only way to know for sure







.


----------



## BIslander

ARC does not add any functionality beyond the optical output. It just saves a cable. Since you are using an OTA antenna ,ARC should feed DD 5.1 from TV channels that have it. But, it probably will not work for 5.1 audio from your DVD recorder since most TVs only output stereo from external devices.


To get 5.1 from the player, you will still need to run a digital audio cable directly to the receiver. If the player lacks an optical out, then you'll need a coax to optical converter. You can get them cheaply at monoprice.com. Run coax out of the player to the converter and optical from the converter to the AVR. You should be good to go for 5.1 audio from all sources. A good remote like a Harmony will help with switching sources since your audio and video are running separate paths.


----------



## Otto Pylot

^^^ thanks. I wasn't too sure about ARCs real functionality because I don't use it. I agree on the Harmony remote. I use an old 880 (I like the hard keys, not touchscreen) and it works very well.


----------



## poakeyes

This would apply to a Xbox running HDMI to a Sony Bravia Tv from there ARC channeling to a Sony Blue Ray home entertainment center? Or is there something I'm doing wrong.


Trying to send sound through tv through arc to my entertainment system.


----------



## BIslander

Both the TV and the sound system need to support ARC and have Bravia Link engaged and configured.


----------



## poakeyes

I am able to use the tv in tv mode back to the device, same with my cable box when it's on shows. Comercials go silent, YouTube etcetera only lets me use the tv speakers. Both tv and sound system are arc systems.


----------



## BIslander

What you describe - sound from TV programs, silence during commercials - hardly seems possible. None of the equipment involved knows when a program ends and a commercial begins.


Have you tried bypassing ARC and using an optical connection from the TV to the receiver?


----------



## poakeyes

Haven't tried this yet, need to get the optical cable.


----------



## poakeyes

How do you tell it to use the optical audio?


----------



## BIslander

Depends on your TV. Some don't require anything to enable the optical output. Others have a setting for that. Check the manual.


----------



## Otto Pylot

On my LG, I just keep the internal speakers turned off and I think there's a setting to use external audio (it's been a long time since I programmed my LG). But yeah, read the manual(s).


----------



## poakeyes

I have a kdl-46ex650 I don't see any setting like you mention. Only time I see it mentioned is when you connect the BVD-e290 to it it has two pictures one for optical one for Audio Return Channel (ARC)


----------



## BIslander

And what happens if you select the picture of the optical output instead of ARC?


----------



## Otto Pylot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poakeyes*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-...ound-always-comes-from-it/20_20#post_22943722
> 
> 
> I have a kdl-46ex650 I don't see any setting like you mention. Only time I see it mentioned is when you connect the BVD-e290 to it it has two pictures one for optical one for Audio Return Channel (ARC)



Your tv has an optical out on the bottom so check the manual and see what it says about how to use it. Like BIslander said, some tv's detect that the optical out is being used and automatically output audio thru that. You just need to turn off the tv speakers if they don't turn off when the optical port is detected.


----------



## poakeyes

That's just the thing, the manual doesn't list how to set this


----------



## poakeyes

Dunno how I did it but I pressed a bunch of buttons and bamn it finally worked


----------



## Otto Pylot

Pressed a bunch of buttons?! Hopefully you won't have problems in the future and need to troubleshoot.


----------



## pedro1977

Hi


Sorry to ruin your post here but im having similar problems with a system of ours. We have a sony tv along with a sony dvd that has 7.1 surround. We receive our cable tv directly into the tv but want to send it to the dvd and out of the sony speakers. The speakers work fine when watching a dvd so theres no problems there. The dvd pics up that the cable is on as it displays it on the device. They both also appear to detect one another etc etc and we have set the tv to send sound to external speakers.


Unfortuntely the sound doesnt come out. We have only connected the two via dvd cable but nothing. I have tried to connect composite but it only pics this up as a video connection not composite.


There are 2 sound outs for the tv, a 3.5mm jack, a digital audio out (optical) but there are no corresponding cables for audio input in the dvd player.


Here are the various ports, photos of both including model numbers are attached in pictures.


On the TV we have


Digital Audio Out (optical)


For compoent in

(Mono) L audio

R Audio

PR

PB

Y

HDMI 1


there is also a pc connector in and sound input for this too most or a component like cable


on the side

we have usb port, hdmi 2 port and a 3.5mm sound out jack


on the dvd you can see the port in the attached picture, there appears to be only two audio in ports. It appears that they are not compatible with one another. I actually thought dvd sould send the signal back as it should be bidirectional.


its driving me nuts so any help would be appreacited.


----------



## BIslander

It looks the TV has a digital audio output, no analog except for the headphone jack. And the the sound system doesn't have a digital audio input.


So, I would get a cable that has a 3.5mm connector on one end and standard L/R RCA plugs on the other end. They are pretty cheap at monoprice.com. Plug the 3.5mm connector into the TV's headphone output and the L/R plugs into the TV/Cable input on the DVD sound system. That should get sound from the Tv to the DVD player. It will only be stereo. But, at least you'll have sound. You can use a surround mode such as PLIIx to expand stereo to 7.1.


----------



## pedro1977

I give it a try but it didn't work, I assume its the cable so I'll probably try another at some point. Another option may be is to purchase a converter and convert digital to those two connectors. Thanks for your help all the same.


----------



## BIslander

You already had a 3.5 to RCA L/R sitting around?


----------



## pedro1977

Yes definitely a 3.5 not sure about RCa, they fit so I presume so. It would only auto to external speakers when a DvI cable was plugged in though. Still neither had the desired impact.


----------



## BIslander

Do you have headphones you can plug into that jack on the TV to make sure it works? Once you get that working, you can work on the output to the sound system.


----------



## pedro1977

Yes I tried them and they worked


----------



## BIslander

The headphone jack doesn't involve the external speakers. You know it works. So, it's either the cable that splits the headphone output to L/R stereo or it's the setup in your sound system.


----------



## LeeSoFl

Some of you might have read my question in other threads here on AVS.


I have a Sony 65" 4K TV. I got the X1 4K player. All my sources (cable, Blu and now X1) go directly to the TV with HDMI.


The cable box and the Bluray are also connected to a Sony receiver with optical cable and that is how I get surround material. The X1 (4K player) must be connected to the Sony TV. Even though there is a second HDMI out of the player, it disables the sound to the first HDMI out if selected.


My predicament is I need audio going to my receiver and my TV at the same time.


The optical out from the TV only provides two channel signal and I'm needing an output that contains surround material.

*Is there any way to use the ARC from TV to receiver without losing sound to the TV speakers?*


----------



## BIslander

I am a bit confused. You want to feed audio from the player to both the receiver and the display at the same time? Why do you want to hear the same source through the AVR at the same time you are hearing the TV speakers? Also, your diagram shows a receiver configured with two speakers. Where does surround come into play?


As for ARC, it adds no functionality beyond optical. It just saves a cable. So, if the optical output is only stereo, the same will be true of the ARC output.


----------



## Possumgirl

+1 and glad to see I'm not the only one confused.


----------



## LeeSoFl

The speakers are connected to left/right main out of the receiver. When you select AFD on the receiver, it switches the L/R (2 channel stereo) to L/R minus the center channel. There are no speakers flanking the TV, and personally I think the TV sounds pretty good.


The optical output on other gear works perfectly, delivering clean signal to the receiver which then switches the two connected Paradigm speakers into a pseudo mix-minus surround mode. When I want to watch X1, I set the receiver to TV (optical from TV to receiver) but it gets muffled dialogue along with good sounding music and effects.


The X1 is the only device that is creating this issue of not having a clean feed of audio.


I am not certain the ARC only carries two channel audio. If you've selected TV (HDMI ARC) to watch X1, doesn't the ARC send 5.1 down to the receiver?


Is there any way to get the ARC to carry audio to the receiver and not shut off the TV speakers?


----------



## BIslander

I have a vague idea that you are using your receiver to power two front speakers that you have placed in surround positions. At best, that will produce something akin to all channel stereo.


Why not get three cheap speakers, which will be at least as good as the TV speakers, likely better, and configure your receiver for 5.0. You'll get real surround that way and avoid all the problems you are having with what appears to be a Rube Goldberg sort of setup.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LeeSoFl*  /t/1415505/how-do-i-set-up-my-home-...s-sound-always-comes-from-it/30#post_23613835
> 
> 
> The speakers are connected to left/right main out of the receiver. When you select AFD on the receiver, it switches the L/R (2 channel stereo) to L/R minus the center channel. There are no speakers flanking the TV, and personally I think the TV sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> The optical output on other gear works perfectly, delivering clean signal to the receiver which then switches the two connected Paradigm speakers into a pseudo mix-minus surround mode. When I want to watch X1, I set the receiver to TV (optical from TV to receiver) but it gets muffled dialogue along with good sounding music and effects.
> 
> 
> The X1 is the only device that is creating this issue of not having a clean feed of audio.
> 
> 
> I am not certain the ARC only carries two channel audio. If you've selected TV (HDMI ARC) to watch X1, doesn't the ARC send 5.1 down to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get the ARC to carry audio to the receiver and not shut off the TV speakers?



You haven't mentioned the model of your Sony receiver. Is it 5.1 capable? Does it have HDMI inputs? If it supports 5.1, then do as Bislander suggested and get additional speakers to configure it as such and stop trying to Mickey Mouse it. You must have dropped some serious coin for that TV. It's hard to understand why you wouldn't want a proper surround system to do it justice. If your receiver has HDMI inputs, you should be using them. If it doesn't, you should consider getting a new receiver that supports modern technology. That, along with five speakers (and a sub) would solve your issues particularly with the X1 as the HDMI audio-only connection would go directly to the AVR.


FYI, although ARC wouldn't solve anything for you, both the TV and receiver must support it in order to use it. ARC carries either 5.1 or 2.0, whatever the TV outputs, exactly the same as using optical out from the TV,


----------



## LeeSoFl

I guess the TV only outputs two channel stereo.


Thanks.


----------



## BIslander

I have to ask - where are your speakers and what do you think is going on with the audio inputs to your receiver? Your previous posts mention things like AFD rerouting L/R mains to the rears, producing an output that is stereo without the material from the center channel, and a pseudo mix-minus surround mode. I have no idea what those mean or how a receiver would produce those kinds of outputs.


----------



## Madferraristi

I have what appears to be a similar issue with my new setup.


I have a one year old Sony 46" Bravia TV. It is connected to a Comcast DVR Cable Box. Keeping things simple is very imprtant so my wife can successfully operate the TV. Therefore we use the Cpmcast Remote for all TV viewing functions.


Now we want to add a sound system but I;m afraid we will have to add a remote and then it may well turn out to be a waste of money as she may never master another.remote. The systems that come most highly recommended are either the Bose"Solo" or the Sony HT-CT260.

soundwiswise

Now the question I need help with is the operation of them. is there a way to be able to install one or the other and have it follow the tTV Volume setting as it is raised or lowered. OIf not, is there another system that migh do so?


Mike


----------



## BIslander

I suggest you consider a Harmony remote. They are the most family friendly devices around. Press one button and all the devices turn on and change to the inputs for the activity you are doing (watching the cable box, playing a Blu-ray, whatever). The buttons are also set to control the devices needed for the current activity (channels on the cable box, volume on the receiver, and so on).


With a good remote, you can select equipment based on the device quality, rather than settling for inferior devices to avoid remote issues. Bose systems tend to be overpriced for what you get and Sony is not known for quality audio products.


We have a complex system that everyone in the family can run, no problem. I've set up Harmonys for my in-laws and my 86 year old mother whose mental faculties are waning these days.


----------



## Madferraristi

BIslander,


Thanks for your response, my next stop will be the Harmony Remote Site.


Just to be sure that I have made the right choice, this was my selection criterion.


What I am looking for is sound clarity improvement, not "Home Theater" quality. I acknowledge your comment about the Bose Solo but we are very happy with the full house setup we built a few years ago using Bose components, it seemed like the simplest solution. However quick search took me here: I read the first review and since my TV is a Sony, it seemmed a natural match.


Mike


----------



## BIslander

Clarity usually has more to do with speaker positioning and room acoustics.


If you prefer using an HTIB over buying the pieces separately, take a look at systems from Onkyo, Yamaha, and Denon. They are built around real receivers so that you can keep the AVR if you decide to upgrade your speakers later on.


----------



## Madferraristi

_*Clarity usually has more to do with speaker positioning and room acoustics.*_


Precisely, at the moment, I am stuck with the two tiny speakers mounted in the TV that probably face rearward.


Due to the configuration of my Cabinetry and installation configuration, I am pretty well locked into a "Soundbar" that fits snugly under the TV, with or without a wireless base unit that can be concealed across the room. Do you have any equipment suggestions that might fit this setup?


Mike


----------

